# Firearms Questions



## benfromidaho (Aug 15, 2011)

In the Ultimate Combat book Blackpowder kegs are listed as 100 doses of blackpowder weighing 5 lbs for 1,000 gp, however the ZEITGEIST Player's Guide lists Firedust Casks as weighing 20 lbs  for 20 gp and having no listed value for doses.  So my question is how many doses does a Firedust cask hold, and do characters with the Gunsmithing feat from Ultimate Combat still pay 10% to craft ammunition?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 15, 2011)

We're examining the rules from Ultimate Combat to figure out some of the more finicky aspects of firearms rules for ZEITGEIST. The basics are that we're going for 'common guns,' I believe. (Not 'guns are everywhere,' though.)


----------



## Falkus (Aug 15, 2011)

I ruled the Guns are Everywhere option for my group; with the caveat that Advanced Firearms weren't available for purchase at the start of the campaign. I didn't catch the difference between the UC and Zeitgeist Player's Guide costs on Black Powder/Fire Dust barrels; thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## phoffman (Aug 15, 2011)

I am imagining that in my campaign guns will be fairly uncommon among the general populace.  Advanced firearms may replicate magic effects, although they might not be magical.

i.e. A Distance Carbine +1, doesn't necessarily owe its benefits to magic.  It could be rifled and have more advanced sights on it.


----------



## Rugult (Aug 15, 2011)

My apologies on this.  Ryan and I spoke briefly at GenCon on this topic, and indeed spent some time the other day going over the finer points of Ultimate Combat.  We'll try to post some sort of update on the boards as soon as I've got it all typed out and Ryan approves.

As a heads up, we've decided on the Commonplace guns as the basis, with none of the Advanced Firearms being present in the core setting (they may show up later in limited quantities).

Oh, and only dwarves are allowed to take the double hackbut.  The rules stipulation for this will be that anytime such a character is knocked unconscious or killed, another player must yell out 'SENTRY DOWN!'.  

>.>

It was funny at the time...


----------



## benfromidaho (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks Rugult.


----------

